# cp: reguläre Datei kann nicht angelegt werden

## criseas

Hey leute, 

ich hab mal wieder ein Problem  :Wink: . Per google findet man nur sachen bezüglich Deffekter Platte, aber meine Arbeitet bisher top ist sie ist noch neu.

Ich bin gerade beim Installieren von meinem Gentoo und hab nun meinen Kernel Kompiliert.

Speziell am Punkt 7.c Installieren und Kompilieren.

Dort soll ich meinen Kompilierten Kernel mit folgenden Befehl Kopieren und es kommt folgende Fehlermeldung:

Und warum ausm i386 ordner? und nicht ausm x86?

```
cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.31-gentoo-r10

cp: Erzeugen der symbolischen Verknüpfung "/boot/kernel-2.6.31-gentoo-r10" nicht möglich: Eingabe-/Ausgabefehler
```

Ich finde dazu auch nix Hilfreiches :/

Grüße

Criseas

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi criseas,

es ist egal ob du das bzImage von i386 oder x86 nimmst, da es sich bei i386 nur um einen Link auf die andere Datei handelt.

```
ls -l /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage 

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 22 Jan 31 18:23 /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage -> ../../x86/boot/bzImage
```

Die Fehlermeldung von cp ist merkwürdig, aber ich würde auch auf ein Fehler mit dem Dateisystem/Festplatte tippen überprüfe doch mal folgendes:

1. Ist /boot gemountet?

2. Ist die Boot Partition beschreibbar? Einfach mit touch /boot/rw-test-irgendwas, dies legt eine leere Datei rw-test-irgendwas im boot Verzeichnis an.

3. Vielleicht ist der Kernel ja auch zu groß für deine Boot-Partition?

Kopiere auch mal den Kernel in deinem Kernelverzeichnis, vielleicht liegt der Fehler ja doch in der Quelle, aber dann hätte es bestimmt Fehler bei der Erzeugung des Kernels gegeben.

Grüße

Chris

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Er versucht den Symbolischen Link zu kopieren. Das wird nicht gehen, da es verschiedene Partitionen sind. Warum er das macht, ist ne gute Frage.

Versuch mal cp -L oder

cp arch/x86/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.31-gentoo-r10 

Sebastian

----------

## 69719

 *criseas wrote:*   

> Hey leute, 
> 
> ich hab mal wieder ein Problem . Per google findet man nur sachen bezüglich Deffekter Platte, aber meine Arbeitet bisher top ist sie ist noch neu.
> 
> Ich bin gerade beim Installieren von meinem Gentoo und hab nun meinen Kernel Kompiliert.
> ...

 

Du kannst auch ein

```

make install -C /usr/src/linux

```

eingeben, dann wird der Kernel automatisch nach /boot kopiert und die Symlinks (wenn vorhanden) in /boot aktualisiert.

----------

## papahuhn

 *Hollowman wrote:*   

> Er versucht den Symbolischen Link zu kopieren. Das wird nicht gehen, da es verschiedene Partitionen sind. 

 

Symbolische Links über Partitionen hinweg sollten kein Problem sein, wenn das Dateisystem diese überhaupt unterstützt.

----------

## criseas

Hmm nach einem Rechner neustart und neu Mounten hab ich den Zielordner mal angeschaut. Dort war eine Verlinkung auf . also sich selber. So hab ich dann den gelöscht und einfach nochmal versucht, es hat funktioniert, aber ob es daran gelegen hat weiß ich nicht.

Auf dem Ziellaufwerk hab ich ext2 laufen.

Vielen grüße 

Criseas

----------

## Genone

 *criseas wrote:*   

> Hmm nach einem Rechner neustart und neu Mounten hab ich den Zielordner mal angeschaut. Dort war eine Verlinkung auf . also sich selber. So hab ich dann den gelöscht und einfach nochmal versucht, es hat funktioniert, aber ob es daran gelegen hat weiß ich nicht.

 

Hat es nicht, der Link ist normal (damit man in der grub.conf nicht überall drauf achten muss ob /boot ne eigene Partition ist), allerdings hat das Löschen das Dateisystem verändert wodurch der Fehler vielleicht (momentan) nicht mehr auftritt, oder der Neustart hat ein fsck ausgelöst dass den Fehler repariert hat. Und Ein-/Ausgabefehler sind Fehler, bei denen der Kernel nicht wirklich weiss was eigentlich das Problem ist, sprich meistens kaputte Dateisysteme oder Hardware. Also besser nochmal ne Dateisystem- und/oder Festplattendiagnose laufen lassen bevor noch wichtige Daten verschwinden (und natürlich Backups nicht vergessen).

----------

## criseas

 *Genone wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Und Ein-/Ausgabefehler sind Fehler, bei denen der Kernel nicht wirklich weiss was eigentlich das Problem ist, sprich meistens kaputte Dateisysteme oder Hardware. Also besser nochmal ne Dateisystem- und/oder Festplattendiagnose laufen lassen bevor noch wichtige Daten verschwinden (und natürlich Backups nicht vergessen).

 

Okey danke, werd ich gleich mal tun  :Smile: .

----------

